# Could you change your marriage with one simple word?



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

at-ten-tive 

1. Giving care or attention; watchful: attentive to detail.

2. Marked by or offering devoted and assiduous attention to the pleasure or comfort of others.

3. Expressing affectionate interest through close observation and gallant gestures.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

When, towards the end of the marriage, I called my ex wife a Cow she took a screwdriver along the length of my Porsche and back again, never mind that her mother was standing right there and watched in horror. She had called me a c*** (rhymes with bunt) and not wanting to put on a show, I leaned into her and whispered Cow so only she could hear. So much for sticks and stones! I guess it helped change my life as that was just one of many episodes leading up to me divorcing her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think RDJ meant attentive in a positive way... LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

"No"


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> "No"


Yo buddy! 

That one changed mine for sure, but so did the opposite "YES"!

That being said, "CHANGE"

Come to think of it, I can think of many single words to change a marriage in a negative way, and only a few to change in a possitive way? :scratchhead:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

"Forgive"

If we could do that, we would be on the path to being so much better.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

"Enlightenment"

In a secular context often means the "full comprehension of a situation", in spiritual terms the word alludes to a spiritual revelation or deep insight into the meaning and purpose of all things.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

forgiveness. no one is perfect


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

CalifGuy said:


> When, towards the end of the marriage, I called my ex wife a Cow she took a screwdriver along the length of my Porsche and back again, never mind that her mother was standing right there and watched in horror. She had called me a c*** (rhymes with bunt) and not wanting to put on a show, I leaned into her and whispered Cow so only she could hear. So much for sticks and stones! I guess it helped change my life as that was just one of many episodes leading up to me divorcing her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like you had your own personal Ali vs. Frazier going on there.Yikes.


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

"Sorry"


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

accept


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

consideration


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How about 2 words... MORE SEX !


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> How about 2 words... MORE SEX !


:lol::rofl::lol:

Only you SA, Only you!LOL!!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to get down to the heart of the matter
but my will gets week and my thoughts seem to scatter
but I think its about "forgiveness"...."forgiveness"
even if, even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I did: "Goodbye!"


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

"Proud"

Proud of him and his endeavors.
Proud of us and our ability to work things through.
Proud of me and my realization of devotion.
Proud of him and his willingness to open up more.
Proud to be his wife.
Proud of our family.

When I tell him how proud I am to be a part of this family, our family, his smile is never bigger


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Emigrate.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

*hu·mil·i·ty *

The quality or condition of being humble; modest opinion or estimate of one's own importance, rank, etc.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Honesty


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

How about eliminating two words...

"That's enough"

Never mind I'm sure my wife would come up with another way to reject me.

Oh well...carry on


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Oneof the most bitter sweet moments of my journey back to a loving, fun, deeply satidfying and sex filled marriage was helping my mother get back on track with my pain in the azz father. 

The words she wrote down after we talked was 

1. attention
2. affection
3. appreciation

for my marriage "affection" is was the saving grace but then that was what I was failing to provide. That was the missing link for MY MARRIAGE

Woman shut down or open up from what men do. 

Sincere affection is the open sesame of the female libido


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Deadbolt


----------

